# river wide sieve on tensleep



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a river wide sieve about a mile into the bottom section of tensleep. If you stop at the pullout immediately downstream of mile marker 37 you can see what looks like an 8ft boof next to a house size boulder. 20ft downstream the river sieves out completely. Consider marking this spot prior to putting on. We bombed into this and were able to climb out in the pool, but upsidedown would be really bad. We also portaged a section about a half mile downstream of this. We dubbed this section sieve city. Flows were just over 1.5 when we put on and closer to 1.75 when we took off. It will be too high for a while as it was warm today. Be heads up for wood. Lots of it.


----------

